# Uniform source



## ajhuff (Jun 5, 2012)

I've always bought from Chefwear and have no complaints but looking for more options. I like to multi-source things. Any suggestions? Quality is key, not price.

-AJ


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 5, 2012)

Happychefuniforms.com is great cheap light durable and good quality.

Chef works is also good

Only brand I don't recommend is uncommon threads.


----------



## JMac (Jun 5, 2012)

Bragard, for jackets. quality is superior to others.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 6, 2012)

KNG.com not the best, but fairly inexpensive, when you need bulk, comfortable good quality, not cotton though, spun poly.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 6, 2012)

JMac said:


> Bragard, for jackets. quality is superior to others.



+1. Aprons too. Durable.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 6, 2012)

chefworks has these great vented button up cook shirts ive been digging lately...95 degree heat here in louisiana. ive given chefwear so much business over the years but the pants seem to just fall apart too fast. chefwear coats are nice.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 11, 2012)

labor of love said:


> chefworks has these great vented button up cook shirts ive been digging lately...95 degree heat here in louisiana. ive given chefwear so much business over the years but the pants seem to just fall apart too fast. chefwear coats are nice.



Really? I have to disagree here in fl I only wear chef wear pants because there the only that last. Their jackets for me arnt that great overpriced in my book.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 11, 2012)

labor of love said:


> chefworks has these great vented button up cook shirts ive been digging lately...95 degree heat here in louisiana. ive given chefwear so much business over the years but the pants seem to just fall apart too fast. chefwear coats are nice.



Really? I have to disagree here in fl I only wear chef wear pants because there the only that last. Their jackets for me arnt that great overpriced in my book.


----------



## Miles (Jun 11, 2012)

I like Chef Wear and Chefworks cargo pants. I have several different styles of coats, but the one I like best is the vented short sleeve UA coat. I think it's the Aruba model. Lightweight fabric and the vented back helps keep me cooler than I'd otherwise be. I like Chefs Closet and Uniform Warehouse. Happy Chef has been good, too. 
Buying direct from Chef Wear has always been easy.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any preferred socks? I go through them like crazy


----------



## eshua (Jun 11, 2012)

What about a recommendation for tall sobs like me. Most chef pants make me look like Michael Jackson when they don't come past my ankels. Any one else 6'5"+ solved this one yet?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> Really? I have to disagree here in fl I only wear chef wear pants because there the only that last. Their jackets for me arnt that great overpriced in my book.



the chefwear cheap 3 star coats are maybe 17 bucks or so. they dont look special but they held up in the kitchen in my experience, nothing fancy but i think at $17 theyre a good value. chefwear pants cost 30-40 a pair and of the dozen or so that ive had none of them have really held up over a years time. chefworks basic pants are around $20 at the restuarant supply store in my city and i like them alot more than chefwear pants.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2012)

i do agree the higher end chefwear coats are overpriced for what they are. I really dont like the big chefwear logo on the sleeve either.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Ya I bought the flo jacket 70 bucks at the time vented white from chef wear. It turned yellow and the venting ripped. I contacted them and said they'd replace it but all their higher end jackets turn that color from the materials used... Idk about you but who wants to pay 70+ for a white jacket that turns yellow? They lost my business for jackets.

If you want to get technical about their pants they have always held up and lasted my only gripe is their sizes are not consistent even within the same line. I have mostly ultimate and some mediums are tighter and longer than others even before and after washing.

Chefworks I agree has a good overall product for both jackets and pants


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been buying from Chefwear for years because so far they are the only ones with my jacket size, 5XLT. That's one of the reason I started this thread. I have gotten a year or two out of their jackets so I can't complain. I wouldn't say they breath well. Only my sleeves turn yellow at the cuffs, but I just figured that was food stain.

You are right about labeling. My newest jacket I almost sent back because the tag said 2X even though the packaging said 5XLT. It fir though, so it was the tag that was wrong. If I buy underwear or shorts I am an XL or 2XL depending on brand. Chefwear I am a 4XL pants. But I've ordered 2 pairs of pants from them that I can't pull the draw string tight enough and 2 pairs that fit just fine. All 4XL. Go figure. Pants last about a year for me.

-AJ


----------



## Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure that they still make them, but I got turned on to Crocs RX socks. They are light compression socks which I've found to be really comfortable and seem to help mitigate a lot of the "tired feet" that I used to feel at the end of the day. I really like them. I think I picked up a dozen or so pairs which are all I wear at work these days.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 12, 2012)

The big problem is that there isn't much of a market for well made chef clothing at the price they'd need to charge for it. Would you pay $200 for a pair of chef's pants? That's what Patagonia would start to charge to make them...


----------

